# The Dacora Dignette



## smithdan (Sep 28, 2019)

...a pleasant to carry and use late 50's viewfinder.




 

The f2.8 lens is plenty fast enough,  45mm bit tricky to focus,  luckily had a rangefinder clip on.


 

There were a choice of shutters,  this one strangely had B, 25, 50, then jumped to 1/200sec.  The shutter release on the front did as the user manual pointed out make for less chance of camera movement.  Here's what it did on a showery September day - HP5  D76  1:1



 



 



 



 

....and some shots around the ruins of an early 20th century coal mine.


----------



## Jeff15 (Sep 29, 2019)

Looks like a very capable camera.........


----------



## compur (Sep 29, 2019)

Amazing what a good quality triplet lens in the right hands can do.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 29, 2019)

HP - 5 and Kodak's venerable  D- 76 film developer has long been a good combination, and your pictures show how beautiful it can look.


----------



## smithdan (Sep 29, 2019)

Derrel said:


> HP - 5 and Kodak's venerable  D- 76 film developer has long been a good combination, and your pictures show how beautiful it can look.



Thanks Derrel.  Favorite combo used to be Tri X in Microdol X.  For some reason Tri X became scarce here in the 90's,  TMax always came out too muddy grey for me.   D76 seems ok if it is fresh.


----------



## smithdan (Sep 29, 2019)

Jeff15 said:


> Looks like a very capable camera.........


Yes,  would have been happy to have this one back then.  Think late 50's were my Starflash days.   Just found a similar vintage Olympus Wide S a week ago.  Needs work but looks promising...


----------



## webestang64 (Sep 30, 2019)

Neat little camera. Shots look great!


----------



## IanG (Oct 6, 2019)

Released as the third version of the Ilford Sportsman in very late 1959, also sold as the Ferrania Lince, I have the next version released in 1960.

Dacora's were also re-badged as Certex in Spain and AMC in the US.

Ian


----------



## Heidi Rosser (Oct 11, 2019)

Great shots, looks like a good little camera.


----------

